# MessageBox in Java?



## Happymaker (9. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Gibt es in Java so eine Art MessageBox wie in C++?
Wenn ja habt ihr ein Code Beispiel?

danke

Gruß
happymaker


----------



## teppi (9. September 2004)

JDialog sollte sowas in die Richtung sein.


----------



## Romsl (9. September 2004)

Hi,

versuchs mal hiermit


```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Test", "Test Titel", JOptionPane.OK_CANCEL_OPTION);
```

Gruß

Romsl


----------



## Happymaker (9. September 2004)

Genau das hab ich gesucht !
Danke woher wisst ihr denn das Alles?

Gruß 
Happymaker


----------



## squeaker (9. September 2004)

a) java api documentation
b) google
c) lesen und üben.


----------

